# Zen Garden 5 gallon



## Saylor

Opinions?
I'm going for a zen garden feel. I'm planning on making lines after I fill it up. The moss on the driftwood tree is java moss, which looks better spread out in water.


----------



## ckarr

I think this is the first, "how's my tank look waterless" picture I've seen.  Why give us a shot without water in in?


----------



## GitMoe

ckarr said:


> I think this is the first, "how's my tank look waterless" picture I've seen.  Why give us a shot without water in in?


^^ Lol

I think it looks like a good start without water. Obviously it would be easier to tell what it looks like if it was filled. That branch looks pretty nice. What are you going to add lines with. I was just researching Zen gardens earlier today for a presentation...


----------



## Loop

Fill that puppy up. 

I think it should look pretty cool with water in it.:thumbsup: 

Without water it looks like you used a stick to clean out a dirty pond.:thumbsdow


----------



## greenbox

Why give us a shot without water in in?[/QUOTE said:


> This is actually kind of clever because it is easier to make changes before the water is added.
> 
> I think you could add a japanese lantern like this : http://www.easternleaf.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=100200-01&click=19511
> 
> And maybe a couple of mini pellia "bushes"


----------



## Saylor

Yeah, I just added the sand so I did a large water change and was moving stuff around before I added the water in. I have a cut on my hand so it's easier to do the scape changes without water.


----------



## meowfish

Loop said:


> Without water it looks like you used a stick to clean out a dirty pond


I was thinking it looks like you used the stick to clean out a clogged shower drain, but same idea lol.

Joking aside, the hardscape looks nice, let's see it filled!


----------



## comet

Very nice setup. 
After looking I have to ask; is the bottom of your heater *in* the sand? You do not want your heater sitting on your substrate or any other object.


----------



## Saylor

I don't think it was, but I might have pushed it down on accident. It wasn't on anyways.


----------



## greenbox

Okay now that I've seen it with water I have to say, it's not working for me. The moss tree is too wild and chaotic for the stark, clean hardscape. You need to use a moss with a tighter growth pattern and keep it trimmed up. In my opinion.


----------



## BlazednSleepy

greenbox said:


> Okay now that I've seen it with water I have to say, it's not working for me. The moss tree is too wild and chaotic for the stark, clean hardscape. You need to use a moss with a tighter growth pattern and keep it trimmed up. In my opinion.



I agree.

If you get lucky and find a peice of wood shaped like this and put some really nice moss on it, then i think you could have a something really special going on.


----------



## hamsterman

Tie the moss down tightly. With a little patience it'll grow out well and won't look as messy. If you don't like how it looks after it grows out you can always switch mosses - flame moss, weeping moss, and fissidens would look nice.


----------



## jahmic

I like the concept, and agree with what others have said about the moss...

I would try to tie it down to the branches (fishing line) and wait for it to grow in a bit so that you can keep it trimmed neatly, and potentially accentuate the branches on that wood, rather than just "lose them" in the cloud of moss that you have going on now. 

A little patience may go a long way in creating a great looking scape. roud:


----------



## neophytes

Since you said at first you were adding lines, I thought to show you the most famous Zen garden, Ryoan-ji, in Kyoto. This would surely make a beautiful, minimalist aquarium design. Maureen


----------



## Loop

Pic not working


----------



## neophytes

*2D Try*


----------



## Loop

That's the most famous zen garden? :confused1:


----------



## neophytes

Yep. Google "most famous zen garden."
A tank like this would be very Zen. Let's say you spent an hour in quiet contemplation raking the sand into the perfect shape. Good practice. Then your cichlids destroy it in 32 seconds. Even better: you now have the opportunity to let go of your attachment to the perfect Zen garden tank. My goodness, you'd be enlightened within the week.:angel:

Maureen


----------



## Jorge_Burrito

plus whatever to the keep the moss well trimmed comment. I would also lose the large rock in the back left...it is to big for the zen garden concept. Also with any kind of water flow at all (say from a filter) is going to ruin your lines in the sand...they won't last long at all. You might be able to make and keep large "ripples" though.


----------



## Kibblemania1414

Jorge_Burrito said:


> plus whatever to the keep the moss well trimmed comment. I would also lose the large rock in the back left...it is to big for the zen garden concept. Also with any kind of water flow at all (say from a filter) is going to ruin your lines in the sand...they won't last long at all. You might be able to make and keep large "ripples" though.


you could put ripples, as long as you have almost no agitation. and yes, that pic up top is a really famous zen garden. you can stare at it for hours. :icon_smil


----------



## Ben.

Maybe less rocks to make is more simple and "zen"?


----------



## DetMich

Here is a great article that has probably 250 pictures of a collection of Bonsai trees if your looking for more inspiration.

Also I happen to stumble upon a few other aquascapes that incorporated a Bonsai tree that turned out quiet amazing. There is one more that I found at work that I use for my wallpaper but I can't seem to find it at the moment.


----------



## neophytes

DetMich: The article didn't post. What kind of tree is that? Is the mound a hobbit hole?
Maureen


----------



## Ben.

I wonder if the hobbit hole is hollow inside, that would be amazing.


----------

